
University of Wisconsin reverses controversial plan to gut liberal arts programs - ilamont
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/04/11/stevens-point-abandons-controversial-plan-cut-liberal-arts-majors-including-history/
======
caymanjim
I don't think universities should completely remove their liberal arts
programs, but they ought to do something to make sure people know what kind of
job prospects they're going to have. They shouldn't encourage people to take
out enormous loans to get degrees in fields that have limited career
potential.

By all means, let people get liberal arts degrees if they want. And certainly
keep offering liberal arts classes as part of every degree program. They make
for well-rounded graduates in every field. But don't encourage someone to go
into tens of thousands of dollars of debt when the best possible degree-
related job they can hope for is teaching liberal arts to the next generation
of indebted students.

------
CharlesColeman
> Patterson urged that the university should keep “developing and transforming
> our academic offerings to meet the changing needs of central Wisconsin.”
> Stevens Point recently announced new programs at its Wausau and Marshfield
> campuses, he said -- both formerly separate community colleges -- as well as
> a new M.B.A.

The world doesn't need new MBA programs...especially if the cost is further
gutting the liberal arts.

